# Tivo Edge OTA (500 Gb) 2 Tuner Model US Release?



## Ryan12341 (Nov 5, 2019)

When do we think the secondary model for OTA model with 500 gbs and only 2 tuners will be released? If you search it it does bring up links that don't work on Tivo with a price of 199.99 (450 all in with Tivo Lifetime Service). Does anyone think that is a good deal, and they would be likely to buy the lesser model?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

IMHO, stick with the 1GB/4 tuner model. More storage space always is a good thing, but even more, 2 tuners really could be limiting--better to spend a smaller, "extra" amount upfront (absent the price difference being significant).


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Definitely agree with Mikeguy. Two tuners would cause conflicts several nights per week for me. Even 4 tuners can be an issue at times, especially if someone is also using a Mini.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TiVo will probably wait to release it until they sell out of their stock of Bolt OTAs.


----------



## Ryan12341 (Nov 5, 2019)

tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo will probably wait to release it until they sell out of their stock of Bolt OTAs.


If they ever sell out their stock of Bolt Otas...


----------

